# Streamers and nymphs - report w/pics



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Sun Dec 4..... Had a good day jigging, swinging streamers and using nymphs too.. Water conditions were perfect , stained and cloudy skies. All browns , no steel. Caught about 8 fish , 11-14 inches long, and one big one.... will try to attach a couple pics,,,, is the big one a lake run????


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

crazydrake said:


> Sun Dec 4..... Had a good day jigging, swinging streamers and using nymphs too.. Water conditions were perfect , stained and cloudy skies. All browns , no steel. Caught about 8 fish , 11-14 inches long, and one big one.... will try to attach a couple pics,,,, is the big one a lake run????
> View attachment 235904
> View attachment 235904
> View attachment 235905


Nice wtg man!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

That stretch gets pretty warm in the summer, wouldn't surprise me if almost all the browns are lake run at some point each year.


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

kzoofisher said:


> That stretch gets pretty warm in the summer, wouldn't surprise me if almost all the browns are lake run at some point each year.


Thanks.... the lack of the classic red spots and yellow/brown color to it plus the size (23"), I just assumed it was a LRB..... Hey Kzoo, how'd you know what river it was caught from???


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

HA! I saw your post on my phone and couldn't see the river very well, just assumed you were below Foote. Seeing it at home it looks like you are somewhere else. I withdraw my original opinion and replace it with, nice fish! As for color as an indicator here are pictures of Au Sable browns taken in stretches several dams above Lake Huron.
View media item 33991 View media item 33992


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Ignats hex fish




__
kzoofisher


__
Jun 3, 2014







Oops, posted the same fish twice instead adding a second one.


----------

